# Modifier 25 and ER Visits



## stacey8116 (Jan 25, 2011)

Can anyone point me to the regs for Medicare that govern the use of Modifier 25 with regard to ER visits? I have been out of the coding research business for awhile.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2011)

I am not sure what you are looking for.  You need a 25 modifier for any visit ER included when a procedure is performed in the course of the encounter.  The same is true for facility, except that facility has a minor twist, if a procedure is performed in any encounter for the day any visit ER or otherwise must have a 25 modifier to be reimbursed.  Of course presuming the visit qualifies for a 25 modifier.


----------



## wendy433 (Jun 20, 2018)

Do you always apply a modifier 25 with an ER E/M level when charging a 36415?


----------

